# Dimensions of Shop Dolly



## finsfursandfeathers

I'm looking at making a couple shop dolly's for me and my dad and need the following dimensions. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly apprecaited. 

*Attached image(s)*


----------



## Gilbey

Thought I could help ya out, but the plans that I have are for a sled LIFT, not a dolly. PM if you're interested in the other, I could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Big Buck

Gilbey

What kind of sled left are you talking about? I might be interrested in taking a look at that.

Thanks
Mike


----------

